# Having Trouble



## Vick (Apr 1, 2011)

Sent an email here and got this:

Mail Delivery Subsystem to me 
show details 11:07 AM (5 minutes ago) 


Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

ironmagazine@gmail.com

So what's the story?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Vick* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## rayray1295 (Apr 1, 2011)

_Whatz UP IRONMAG BOYZ AND GIRLZ?_


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2011)

Vick said:


> Sent an email here and got this:
> 
> Mail Delivery Subsystem to me
> show details 11:07 AM (5 minutes ago)
> ...



*this is how you contact us:* Contact Us


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the board Vick.
Prince says it must be something with g mail.
Try rob@ironmaglabs.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 1, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board Vick.
> Prince says it must be something with g mail.
> Try rob@ironmaglabs.com



Or what he just said


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2011)

I must correct myself, for some reason the ironmagazine@gmail.com account was disabled by Gmail for unknown reasons, however if you use the *contact page* it will now get to us. 

Thanks for bringing this to our attention!


----------



## rayray1295 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lets try this again,hey my name is ray-ray and im new to this forum.I just want to say hello and im glad to be here.Thanks


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome again Ray~Ray


----------



## rayray1295 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Gena im lookin foward to chatin wt u guys more.


----------



## Vick (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Only the paranoid survive right? Great book also I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to internet security. Just wondering how anonymous we are when we use a credit card to become an elite member? Any software we should have for protection? I mean between the credit card info and the ip address shouldn't be too hard to track what sites I order from right?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2011)

Vick said:


> Thanks everyone. Only the paranoid survive right? Great book also I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to internet security. Just wondering how anonymous we are when we use a credit card to become an elite member? Any software we should have for protection? I mean between the credit card info and the ip address shouldn't be too hard to track what sites I order from right?



its safer to purchase something online then it is to hand your credit card over to a server at a restaurant; and all of your info is available online already, if someone hacks into your banks server you are compromised, lastly your bank protects you against any fraudulent charges, all you have to do is report it and they handle the rest, so not really a risk at all IMO.


----------



## Vick (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks. I searched the forum for stealthanabolics.com but didnt find anything. Also isnt on the scammer lists. Any threads I should read?


----------



## rayray1295 (Apr 1, 2011)

yea i only pay with good ol dead presidents!


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 1, 2011)

I too just joined within the week evryone seems great good luck hope to see u post a thread soon


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just make sure you use credit card n not debit if you are worried about it sometimes if you get screwed the credit card company will back you


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 1, 2011)

But this is a solid site have seen no bad things very well put together easy to pick up on where to go n how to use this site might get some constructive criticizm but its all good I love it


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2011)

vick said:


> thanks. I searched the forum for stealthanabolics.com but didnt find anything. Also isnt on the scammer lists. Any threads i should read?



no source checking allowed here!


----------

